# Hill Archers Shoot



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry for the late notice, but...

http://www.bowhuntersofutah.net/phocado ... 0shoot.jpg


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

hill always has a fun shoot 

but this year they are having it on the same weekend as timps big shoot up Daniels summit so I hope to go to timps.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Great shoot & a big thanks to Hill Archers for their hospitality. I'm tending to a messed-up shoulder and couldn't shoot much, but I did get some excellent instruction from a couple of our forum members.

And just to set the record straight on recent controversy around here, IWAB showed me how the new breed of bowhunter takes care of business. It was an ethical shot, (he used a range finder) and after adjusting for the curvature of the Earth, its rotation and the gravitational pull of the moon, he made this poke at 143 yards! And just to be clear, this was a brand new elk target when he released the arrow and even though the foam decayed a little while the arrow was in flight, the target didn't move a muscle!


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!! Thats a dang good shot! 143 yards sheeesh! I don't think I could see the target that far away!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

HGD said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! Thats a dang good shot! 143 yards sheeesh! I don't think I could see the target that far away!


He couldn't see it either. He actually missed the target he was trying to hit at 80 yards and hit the elk by mistake. :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

hahahaha, I told this story at a campfire last night and had 3 different old guys want to fight me...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Why? Because you're a smartass, or you're full of crap? :twisted:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, no doubt about it, the kid can shoot.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I could, too...before I screwed up my shoulder.

[youtube:3d77merw]http://www.youtube.com/v/LQlSgeIiHBk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1[/youtube:3d77merw]


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I had heard about the Idiot shot. He is such a stud! I'll bet that he was as shocked as the next guy.  

Fin, was those three shots in the orange "really" the shots that you were taking from 50? If yes,...............Nice! If not................nice videography!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like to thank Finn for posting only my good shots...


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> I had heard about the Idiot shot. He is such a stud! I'll bet that he was as shocked as the next guy.
> 
> Fin, was those three shots in the orange "really" the shots that you were taking from 50? If yes,...............Nice! If not................nice videography!


Nice videography!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Fin, was those three shots in the orange "really" the shots that you were taking from 50? If yes,...............Nice! If not................nice videography!


Dang it, I can't get nothing by you guys. :lol:

The sequence is edited, but the shots are honest. First I put the camera on me for 3 shots, then I put the camera on the target, shot another set and edited the 2 together. So the video represents 6 shots, not 3. Still, I can honestly drill that sticky at 50 yards all day. (That's what getting rid of your peep will do for you.) Or at least I could before I had to drop 20 lbs off my draw weight and screw up my pin settings. But I'm mending. The bag is a 40 yard shot in my backyard over the fence from my neighbor's porch.

[attachment=0:1xnjduk6]i413105sq02.jpg[/attachment:1xnjduk6]

I should also say that I didn't make the video because I think I'm all that and a bag of chips. I'm just teaching myself video editing with a Mac this summer so I can teach the kids this fall.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Finn,
It was a pleasure meeting up with you and IWAB @ Hill. My only regret was that I was unable to shoot due to the shoulder. On the bright side I was able to sell a couple of your shirts while manning the booth.............man was it hot even under the canopy! Keeping my fingers crossed that surgery #2 will be more effective than #1. If any of you guys need a pack mule, count me in!
Kelly


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I'm just teaching myself video editing with a Mac this summer so I can teach the kids this fall.


Are you running Final cut Pro? My daughter is the king on that system. She just took state in videography with what we used to call VICA but they now call it Skills USA for the second year in a row. She then went back to Kansas City and took 2nd in Nationals for the second time also. She gets very irritated that I continue to use my PC system.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

That's good shooting. I bet it was not in the morning though :shock: That wind kicked my butt.
I really like the setup though. Thanks Hill Archer's.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Finn,
> It was a pleasure meeting up with you and IWAB @ Hill. My only regret was that I was unable to shoot due to the shoulder. On the bright side I was able to sell a couple of your shirts while manning the booth.............


Pleasure was all mine, Kelly! And thanks for giving me a chance to harass Brian & John while they were trying to shoot.



elk22hunter said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just teaching myself video editing with a Mac this summer so I can teach the kids this fall.
> ...


That's impressive! Scholarship money coming for that kid, huh?

I'm just using iMovie HD...seems simple enough. The hard part for me is figuring out the Mac. School kids love to test the teacher by deliberately screwing things up just to see if I can fix it. But no doubt about it, when it comes to video and graphics, Mac is it.

My end goal is to get some of my munchkins involved with Spy Hop, so I'm sure Final Cut Pro will be coming up for me soon.


----------

